# Trifexis Reviews



## PunkyPug

I want to know your PERSONAL (not from what you've read) experience with Trifexis.

Please let me know what breeds and weight of dogs you own. How you gave the pill and how long you've been using the product.

TYVM


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Well, I personally have not but my mom and dad have a JRT who is on it. Olive (the JRT) got real lethargic and ran a temp. after the first dose. They took her to the vet who kept her over night. No problem was found and she was find by the next day. So they don't know if it was the Trifexis for sure or not. I told mom on the phone that if she does that again with the next dose to ask the vet to change the heartworm meds. 

They also have another large mixed breed, about the size of a lab. She had no reaction at all.


----------



## werecatrising

I give it to Quinn, an 80 pound doberman. He has only been on it for two months. You have to give it with a meal, so he gets it with his dinner. He has not had any problems with it. He has been getting comfortis for the past year or so, no problems with that either.


----------



## PunkyPug

TYVM for all your reviews.
I'd really love it if anyone else could add their own experience


----------



## 9405

I love trifexis. I have used it for my F/S 40lb Border collie (she had to be pts at the age of 7 not long ago due to an unrelated illness), and still use it for my 9yo Female Spayed Lab/Coonhound mix (70lbs) with great results (***See First Caveat***). I am also military and move alot so I have been in several climate areas in the states. During usage: Texas, Alabama, and currently Pennsylvania. I have used it since it first became available. For fleas and ticks it works well, even though it is not marketed for ticks it does work and has tested well against ticks in studies done by the company prior to release. I never had to use tick protection (Until my move to PA ***see Second Caveat below***). In Texas-known for horrible flea infestation and Heart worms -she never had an issue with Mosquitoes or Fleas. 

*First Caveat: DEFINITELY feed the pill with food. I feed my Lab her morning 1.5 cups of food, and then add the pill to a treat mixture with some broth-or give it with a giant spoonful of peanut butter after her meal. The ingredient in it for heartworm prevention is Interceptor/milbemycin oxime and it does upset stomachs if not given with food. .

*Second Caveat: if you are in the upper Northeast area of the US (Such as PA) where ticks are bad...you will want to add a second form of protection for ticks. No matter WHAT product you use you will need/want to use it for extra tick protection to prevent Lymes disease. Prior to adding a Preventic collar to Mckenzie's regimen, I noticed no ticks for 3 out of 4 weeks of Trifexis use. After the 3rd week I did notice a tick or two on her and decided after conferring with my new vet (since I was new to the area) to add a second form of protection-which is common and recommended in the NorthEast US. Prior to that I never noticed Ticks on her in Alabama or Texas for 4 out of 4 weeks of Trifexis use.

Mckenzie (lab/coonhound) has been on it for 1.5 years with no issues. I do have to order it online since NE PA does not carry it in any vet clinic nearby, but I prefer it over any topical/other product. She swims alot and topicals are not practical for that reason.

Riley was on it for nearly 1 year until her sudden death (Unrelated to any medications)-she had no issues with it at all. She also used to swim frequenly and it was better to avoid topicals due to effectiveness. For that reason Trifexis was preferred.


----------



## bullyBug

Semunky, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Can you please share with us what symptoms they had before they passed, if you are able?


----------



## 9405

bullyBug said:


> Semunky, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Can you please share with us what symptoms they had before they passed, if you are able?


Her death was unrelated to the medication. It was behavioral and physical in nature-the combination of the two resulting in recommendations for such. She had previous medical issues that would result in her instability-but with treatments and love was very stable for most of her life. When things deteriorated again with her not responding well to the last medical issues...It was recommended to consider her happiness/comfort level and I made the very very difficult decision to have her PTS. She was very unhappy and in pain at the end.


----------



## PunkyPug

I've lately stopped using any "medication" form of flea or tick control on Emma. About a month(maybe) ago we started using Apple cider vinegar. It seems to be working to repel the fleas.(my apartment complex is RUNNING with fleas) and i haven't seen a tick on her yet. We maybe going camping with her here soon. so it maybe a true test to see if it repels ticks. I maybe doubling her dosage while we're camping or creating a spray for her.

ETA: I used too many "maybe"s in that post xD


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

It has worked very well for Harleigh. She has had no ill-reactions to it, but she definitely doesn't like to take it. I give it to her with her meal, but I have to wrap it in peanut butter to get her to take it, LOL. 

She has been on it for _at least_ 6 months, but it may be closer to a year. Can't remember when we started using it. Oh, Harleigh is 66 pounds and a Lab 

ETA: Just realized this was a old(er) post. Oops! lol


----------



## Rakuwoman

Bandit, my 5 yr old male Akita has been on Trifexis for 3 mos. He refused to take it today. After he took it the first 3 times everything he peed on died! I hope interceptor comes back soon. He did well on that. I am at a loss as to what to use, have heard good things about Heartgard, but also heard it was not good for Akitas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tobi

We've only used one ingredient in that, and that was Spinosad, never had any bad reactions with it... kept the fleas at bay.


----------



## Justapup

I just wanted to share my experience with Trifexis. I love it. For the past few years I would just do the 6 month shot with my girls and have it over with then buy additional flea tablets for monthly flea care (Mostly for Snow since she is allergic to fleas). When I obtained Jud, I decided to try the Trifexis. 

Okay let me back track a little bit. When I found Jud he was covered in fleas and infested with hookworms. I had to give him two flea baths to kill the fleas and when I took him to the vet, had him treated for the hookworms. Okay, while there I decided to go a head and try the Trifexis. I want you to know, he has not had fleas since and this is his second month on it. He has also tested negative two test a week apart for intestinal parasites. Jud has done so well on this I have decided to put the two girls on it. 

Nothing like a working flea treatment that also protects against parasites (heart and intestinal). This is def a treatment I'd recommend.

ETA: Because Jud no longer has fleas, Snow doesn't have them either and is healing up very nicely from her reactions. I now have her on Comfortis as well for the fleas.


----------



## 9405

Rakuwoman said:


> Bandit, my 5 yr old male Akita has been on Trifexis for 3 mos. He refused to take it today. After he took it the first 3 times everything he peed on died! I hope interceptor comes back soon. He did well on that. I am at a loss as to what to use, have heard good things about Heartgard, but also heard it was not good for Akitas. Any suggestions?


Interceptor is still on the market-perhaps your vet doesn't have it only at his clinic? I would call around to other locations and see if they have it. Your vet can also write a prescription and you can contact some of the online pet pharmacies. The main one-1800 pet meds express - is good. Sometimes you can contact the vendor itself and try to get the product via them-they will frequently help out. Google "interceptor" and go to their website and you can contact them.

As far as urine killing everything....most urine-especially from male dogs-DOES kill things and it isn't related to any meds a dog may be on except in specific instances...not associated with flea/heartworm medicines. Alot of it has to do with the concentration of the urine and whether they are peeing in the exact same spot. I frequently notice if my dogs had peed in one spot-it would die. That was prior to Trifexis, and back when I used frontline or advantage topical. Again it has to do with the concentration of the urine-if the dog has been drinking alot of water or holding their urine for long periods of time, etc...your vet can explain in more detail, though and you can discuss whether it is due to the meds or not.

I really would talk to your veterinarian for alternative medicine choices. 

As for refusal to take the Trifexis-the spinosad in the medicine is what the dogs don't always like. Comfortis is the same product minus the heartworm preventative (interceptor). Spinosad is derived from a aerobic bacteria-a byproduct of the fermentation process I believe. Alot of dogs find the smell of it unappealing-and thats why I-like others on this topic-give it with treats. If you like the product you can always just crush it up and put it in a little bouillon (chicken or beef) broth mixed with the regular food (or just use broth). Slathering in peanut butter or a big piece of meat also works.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kofismom

I got three to try for Kofi. She is a 60 lb bulldog. The first month I had trouble getting her to eat. I broke pill up and hid it in cheese, but I'm still not sure if she ate it all.
The next month I ground it up and mixed with her favorite raw meat. She was hesitant to eat and I think she even left some.
The smell is horrible.
This morning, I mixed it with salmon and raw egg, ground the pill up first.
Half of this is still sitting in her bowl.
I'm going to have to try something else. The odor is just too hard to hide what she is getting, and I don't blame her for not wanting her breakfast.


----------



## 9405

Lol....stubborn girl but unless you are willing to pill your dog physically-getting it past her tongue and down her throat-then no sense continuing if you can't get it down her.

I love trifexis and think its great-but sometimes there are points where things just won't work .

Switch the meds to something else then  Also try contacting the company that makes Trifexis-they can get you a refund usually for all 3 pills-or just tell your vet and they may refund you. I haven't seen a drug company yet NOT try their best to make good on things when they go wrong with owners and their pets. I think it's Elanco-the parent company.

Heartgard and the like still work. Also I hear Interceptor is starting up production again-though their pills might not be QUITE available yet.


----------



## warunasanjaya1919

PunkyPug,Trifexis protects dogs from parasites. Trifexis is once for month tablet that kills fleas, avoids heartworm sickness and treats and supervises full-grown hookworm, roundworm and whipworm diseases. And while it's beef-flavored, you can present it as a treat.Trifexis unites two great functional elements that are harmless and efficient at guarding against three types of hazardous parasites. And while it is given orally, there is no necessity to separate your dog from other pets or children.
We rear two Feral dogs. Their names are Zona and Rio. Zona's weight is 15kg and Rio's weight is 10kg. We did not give Trifexis to any dog.


----------



## PunkyPug

warunasanjaya1919 said:


> PunkyPug,Trifexis protects dogs from parasites. Trifexis is once for month tablet that kills fleas, avoids heartworm sickness and treats and supervises full-grown hookworm, roundworm and whipworm diseases. And while it's beef-flavored, you can present it as a treat.Trifexis unites two great functional elements that are harmless and efficient at guarding against three types of hazardous parasites. And while it is given orally, there is no necessity to separate your dog from other pets or children.
> We rear two Feral dogs. Their names are Zona and Rio. Zona's weight is 15kg and Rio's weight is 10kg. We did not give Trifexis to any dog.


I didn't ask for information on the product. I can find that on my own. I was looking for personal experiences. And since most people had neutral to negative reviews with Trifexis and small dogs, I think I'm going to stick with my tried and true HeartGard.


----------



## Rnweaver

I have a 60 lb boxer and a 50 lb. pit, both were given Trifexis by recommendation of our vet. The first dose , my pit was very sickly the next day , just laid around all day and refused to eat, which was very unusual for her. After 24 hours she was fine. The next month I gave them another dose, the next day my boxer was very lethargic, his back legs were very shakey and he just looked out of it. I put 2+2 together and I know it was the trifexis that caused these reactions. It was just too coincidental. I will never give them trifexis again. I wish I would have done my research before I gave them a dose. I will go back to heart guard, they did fine on that.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes unfortunately I did use Trifexis on my 11 pound 7 month old Cavachon. I did look at some reviews on google but agreed that medicine does effect dogs differently and decided to use it anyway. BIG MISTAKE-that I can't undo  My dog did seem a little weak on her legs a few hours after giving her the pill-it did kill all the fleas- However, a big however-she started scratching uncontrollably about a week after her first dose and has not stopped scratching her skin since I gave her the medicine 1 1/2 months ago. I have not given her anymore of Trifexis. I contacted my Vet and Elanco to inform them of the adverse reaction. Neither one will admit that her scratching has anything to do with the product. Nothing has changed in her environment or food except for giving her one dose of Trifexis. I have never went on line and complained about a product. But the reaction from Elanco has outraged me and most importantly I believe that my puppy's immune system has been compromised. Of course neither the company nor my vet will concur with me the effect of the Trifexis on my dog. My vet did prescribe anehistamine which helps her only for the few hours the drug is in her system. I googled building the immune system in your dog and I am going to start giving her Omega-3 in hopes of building her immune system this week. If you LOVE your pet===DON'T GIVE IT TRIFEXIS! If you tried Trifexis and experienced the adverse results call FDA 1-800-FDA-PETS and COMPLAIN. Elanco's number (which will be of no help you will just get a case number is 888-545-5973.


----------



## maxamillion

i have a 65 lb english bulldog male.. this product smells and tastes like dog poop.. i have a hard time getting it down his throat.. i would not want it in my mouth!!! i will try peant butter next time.. also this stuff is very expensive.... probably too expensive for some people to purchase...


----------



## ibelongtoJake

PunkyPug said:


> I want to know your PERSONAL (not from what you've read) experience with Trifexis.
> 
> Please let me know what breeds and weight of dogs you own. How you gave the pill and how long you've been using the product.
> 
> TYVM


I had a 16 week old merle Great Dane puppy who I allowed the vet tech give the Trifexis at his ear rolling visit. I noticed that lethargy set in and it lasted a week on my puppy. Navarre weighed 65 Lbs and was raw fed from the day I purchased him and brought him home from the breeders. He was very healthy. 

Anyway, the following week when I took Navarre in to have his ears rolled again they also gave him sedative, ACE, which I will never allow anyone to do again just for such simple procedure. However, Navarre had been kind of acting a little under since the dose of Trifexis and I told myself he would not receive it again the following month. Within 30 minutes of leaving my Vets office after the second Ear Roll and Taping (and sedative) Navarre died in my arms on the way home. 

Now, the Trifexis does stay in the system of course for the month, or longer. He was also given a sedative, which was the same sedative he was given after his ear crop with no problems. So, the question remains on what stopped his breathing. He was eating well and acting sort of normal, just slower and I did contribute that to his ears maybe healing. But when he died his ears were healed and were just being rolled. His sutures were taken out the day he died. But his ears were well and healed with no issues. I use a wonderful experienced vet (52 yrs experience) who I drive 2 hours one way to see just for the simple reason of his experience with Danes. I felt very comfortable with him. 

I was under the assumption that the sedative maybe had stopped his heart or breathing while he slept on the way home, however, I also feel that maybe the Trifexis maybe played a role in his death. Would never know unless a necropsy was performed on Navarre. My vet did want to perform the Necropsy after I called him, in tears obviously (I was devastated beyond words could ever explain) but Navarre had already been buried. They wanted me to put my puppy in the refrigerator and bring him in on Monday for the Necropsy (Navarre died on Saturday). I just could not put my baby into my fridge, sorry. I have two boys that I did not want to see their puppy dead in the fridge every time they opened it for a glass of milk. 

Anyway, the debate is out in my case. I will never use Trifexis in the future and I should not of agreed with Navarre trying it. I just liked the idea of what it had to offer. But it is not an option for my furries ever. 

Please, do not be scared about what I have written here. This is just Navarres case and I just wanted to share his story. There was nothing wrong with this beautiful puppy and he was very healthy and praised upon by my vet and staff every time we drove up there for a visit, which was weekly for a while. All went downhill after the Trifexis was given to him. 

It is a personal decision and I do think that Great Danes are just more sensitive to medication no matter what it is being given. It could of very well been the sedative they gave him. Boy was I upset they gave him a sedative for such a simple procedure of ear taping and rolling. Maybe because he was a big boy? I do not think this should be the norm and I did let the vet know this by all means. The vet was adamant on having a necropsy done on Navarre, but as a family, we had to let him rest and start our healing. Other times, I sure wish I could of had the necropsy done but that was just not an option for us. 

There is good news out of Navarre's death though. I really didn't want to go through finding a puppy again from the searching of a reputable breeder and all at that point of losing my baby so fast. The financial investment and emotional investment in Navarre was tremendous and I just was not ready for that "new puppy" again. We decided to rescue in honor of Navarre's death. 

I look at it this way: if my boy Navarre had not died, I would not have found Jakee and saved his life. So in Navarre's death a life was saved that would not of been otherwise. I really believe that and it makes things easier to say that Navarre's untimely death did not go in vain. So, that is my experience with Trifexis. Although there are a lot of circumstantial evidence as you will, I do believe that Trifexis may not be for every dog. Just like anything else out there. But, if it is already ingested, what in the world can you do? 

Just my input and by all means, my case is more than likely not the norm. But I did have to share since it was asked. 

I am going to try and insert a picture if I can and you will see this beautiful amazing animal I was allowed to spend nine wonderful weeks of my life with.


----------



## riddick4811

I started Joey (Greyhound) on Trifexis at 4 months. No issue. He eats the pill. I give it after he finishes the food. 

Jack (Boston), Rocky (Frenchie) and Pongo (JRT mix) all take Comfortis. Jack and Rocky eat the pill as is, I mix in can cat food for Pongo. No issues. I give it to them after they finish their food. Rocky is highly allergic to fleas and this is the only product that keeps him completely flea free. 

Casper (Dogo) has taken it too, but we had a tick issue so I started him back on Advantix. He wonders farther in the woods than the other dogs.


----------



## BlueEyedGirl

I was just like you and was curious about Trifexis. We got a new Shih-tzu puppy and was horrified by all the bad reviews, but dug a little deeper. My mom's 20lb mixed Yorkie has been on it for a year and the dog next door to them (lab mix) has been on it for 8 months without any issues. Our friends boxer has also been on it for quite some time without issues, so thought I would try it keeping my fingers crosses we didn't encounter the horrible stories I found online. Our 4 month old shih-tzu has been on it for 2 months and has no issues. I love it because we are flee free and don't have to worry about my toddler touching spot on treatments. I make sure he has a really full tummy (give lots of chicken) before he eats it and coat it in liver sausage. No vomiting, no diareah, no lethargy, no sezures, nothing! I beleive dogs are like people, they can have reactions to meds. If he exhibits a reaction then stop. I also believe a lot of dogs having issues also have underlying problems, some of which maybe the ower didn't realize. Other cases are probably due to something other than the medication and gets mistaken for the meds due to coincidence. I, along with others family and friends heve no issues. If your dog has no underlying conditions then I recommend it. Three important things is DONT'T over does, keep an eye out for reactions for a few days following, and give lots of food. I wouldn't doubt some reactions are due to overdosing, always know the weight. However, my now 7lb shih-tzu is doing great and had him on it ince 5lbs.


----------



## HollyReyna

*Just started Trifexis 1 month ago.*

I have a 2 year old toy poodle who I breed and a 3 year old schnoodle. I started both on Trifexis March 23, 2013. I was using Comfortis and Heartguard before. The vet recommended I switch to Trifexis because it has the heartworm preventative and flea treatment. I have had no problems so far. I just saw a commercial on tv for this product so I decided to read more stuff online. The side effects it mentioned were kinda scary. I live in Texas and before I started them on flea medication they were full of fleas and FrontLine does not work! I am so sorry for people that have had problems with this. I will continue to use it and I hope they don't react to it. God bless the world.


----------



## pocomom

I used Comfortis and heartguard until about a year ago. I loved it. I gave them a few bites of food to eat before I gave them the rest with Comfortis crumbled on top. This was to keep them from vomiting. My dogs took the heartguard as if it was a treat. I am going back to this combo because Trifexis doesn't seem to work on fleas for the whole month. That worries me. If it is not working on the fleas the entire month, is it working on the heartworm defense? 
It is time for their annually vet check. I am asking to go back to the old combo.

I have 2 Dixie-poos(6# & 10#), and one dachshund (18#).


----------



## saracaroline01

My rescued mixed breed, Janie Dog has been on TRIFEXIS for at least five years. It has been a miracle treatment for fleas as I was constantly treating, bathing and spraying. Nothing else worked. She hates the taste so I crush it in peanut butter and mix with her food. Great results for us. We spend a lot of time camping and hiking and she is healthy and comfortable.


----------



## jdotters

I used trifexis on my 9 yr old ridgeback and assurity on my 8 yr old cat for 6 month no problems except lethargy for a few hours the first dose. I ran out and did not purchase again, instead using topicals because of the price. My ridgeback passed at 11 from a heart attack? He stopped breathing in hubbys arms one day with nothing having changed in his world. I now have 2 small chihuahua mixes and am worried about their reactions. They both weigh under 10 lbs. I rescued them from families that got them for children under 5....grrr. I'm interested in feedback from those with super small dogs and their experiences.


----------



## skibum61

I have a 14 lb Chihuahua/Jack Russell who is 7 yrs old, very healthy and active. His name is Dakine. He had been taking Comfortis for flea control. We live on Kauai and fleas are bad here. My vet recommended Trifexis for heartworm control. Since taking the med for the last 9 months I have seen him have 4 seizures, could be more that I have not witnessed. He becomes very lethargic, seems to have vertigo, and does not breathe properly. Thought the first one may have been heat exhaustion/dehydration. Its quite scary when it happens. Does not respond to anything and lasts about 5 minutes. The last vet visit was 6 weeks ago. I told them of the seizures. hey did blood work, and did say that Trifexis can cause some healthy issues. The blood work revealed no problems. Taking him back today to try another medication for heartworm. Pretty sure its the meds causing the seizures


----------



## GlennVic99

I have 3 dogs all on Trifexis for over a year. I have a JRT, 15 years old, about 18 pounds; a JRT, 8 years old, about 25 pounds; and a Rat Terrier, 7 years old, 12 pounds. All have been on Trifexis for around 14 months. I do give them their meds in the morning with their food. I have never had a problem. I hope that Trifexis is NOT the cause for others having sick pets and some fatalities. This is a real concern and very sad. Our dogs are our kids and I would not want to take a chance on hurting my babies. I have not talked to my vet about this but I will during their check ups that are coming due. For now, I will continue with Trifexis as I believe that all these meds can have side effects. Even Hearguard which has been around for many years has side effects. I will be watching this post closely for updates.


----------



## deb31009

Hi everyone. I am new to this site and came to it after searching for information on Trifexis. A friend had told me that dogs were dying from the medication and I wanted to read what was being said about it. I have a 4 year old corgi that weighs from 25-30 pounds. I have had her on Trifexis for over 3 years and have never had a problem. She doesn't like taking pills so I crush it up and put it in her food. After all the reading I have done, I feel it is like any other medication for animals just as it is with humans. What may be fine with one may not be for another. If the directions are followed and there is a reaction, stop giving it. If I were ever to see a reaction after administering the meds to my dog, I would stop.


----------



## Scott

I adopted a small (9 lbs) mix breed terrier mix (Jazzy) in early October 2013, she was given Trifexis at her initial vet visit.She was sick for a week and the vet as well as ourselves wasn’t sure if it was possibly from the pound or from a grooming appointment. She was just given her 2nd dose of Trifexis on December 31,2013 at 8:00 pm. 4 days later and several vet visits and countless money we are still wondering is she going to die. Hasn’t eaten or drank, severe tremors and shakes, very disoriented, can’t walk without hips sliding out from under her,completely lethargic and stand offish. My dog was great until given this medicine. How bad i wish i would have researched this before giving it too her. She would still be running and playing as normal. I will be seeking counsel early in week about a lawsuit or class action. A company should be held accountable for this as the internet is FULL of negatives on this drug. Hope this helps and please do not give any animal the drug TRIFEXIS.


----------



## InkedMarie

I'm sorry about your dog, I hope he'll be okay & hope others heed your warning.


----------



## Scott

InkedMarie said:


> I'm sorry about your dog, I hope he'll be okay & hope others heed your warning.


Thank You very much,day 7,still not eating or drinking on her own.Have to mix Pedialyte and Critical Care food and give to her in a syringe. Has to go to vet as with everyday to receive fluid under the skin,scared,stays under bed, walking is a fraction better.Still constantly shaking. Maybe there's some hope. Was contacted by a vet from Elanco-the maker of Trifexis. Says i cant believe what i read on the internet. Don't think its there product he stated. Of course not,why would they.


----------



## MollyWoppy

A neighbours 18 month old Golden Doodle came back from the vet (this was a month ago) and that night had trouble standing. Legs all over the place, head pointing at the sky. She called me and I remembered hearing about Trifexis so asked her if her pup had been dosed that day. And sure enough, she had. Emphasised to her to never, ever let anyone give it to her dog again. Her dog got better a day or so later, but it was a huge wakeup call for her.
I'm so sorry about your dog Scott, I hope she recovers. It makes my blood boil that the makers of Trifexis aren't stepping up to the plate, it's just the almighty dollar at work again, who cares about the dogs?


----------



## smjames63

We had a 9 yr. old, 95 lb. chesapeake bav retriver. I started him on Trifexis in April 2014. He had a well checkup in August - no problems. Developed a cough and lack of appetite in September, swollen lymph nodes in October, had to be euthanized in November. He was in very good health, aside from some arthritis - still very active. I always gave the pill with petbotanics lamb treat after a full meal. He hated those pills - took other pills pretty well prior to trifexis. I won't give the remaining 5 doses to our new Chessie. Losing the last to lymphoma was just too much - not willing to take the chance. I'll go back to interceptor. I think trifexis may have affected his immune system. Only anecdotal evidence, but I'm not convinced by studies funded by the mfgr.


----------



## peace2all

Hi everyone! Newbie here.... I am starting to wonder about Trifexis and my 2 year old dalmatian has very bad skin problem since she was about 6 mos old. I have tried different dog food and she was at first heartguard then Trifexis for about 7 mos now. She weights about 75 lbs now. I tried everything to find the right dog food for her and finally found Purina Pro Plan Sensitive skin and Stomach Salmon and Rice entree seems to work. BUT....she still has that redness on her back down to her back legs. Why is that redness still there.....is it from Trifexis? My vet knows she has skin problem didn't think these effect her. I think it does in some way. I am thinking of stopping her on any heart worm preventive. Haven't gave her one today since she is due for one today. I am not sure if I want to give her one. Her hair has grown back and she looks good except for that redness. Also like I said she is due for trifexs today and I noticed she has less redness. Thanks


----------



## hunterseat

I saw some fb traffic on Trifexis and ran to check my dogs' meds. Yes, my little dog is on it. She's had 2 doses with full meals and no obvious reaction. Still it's scary as anything given the comments I've seen.


----------



## Piglet44

55lb Staffordshire Bull Terrier taking regularly. He hates the taste but we bury it in peanut butter and convince him to swallow it. Wish they would make it smaller or coat it somehow to mask the nasty taste. Never noticed any real impact on him but then again he has a solid digestive system.

From the reports, if it was going to hurt him it would have happened a long before I had read anything negative (which makes me think an undiagnosed allergy or some combination of meds). If you are at all nervous though I wouldn't lose sleep over it, change to something that doesn't worry you.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Trifexis flea and heartworm pill blamed for 700 dog deaths - Chicago Dog Scene | Examiner.com

After seeing a friends, perfectly normal, non-allergic, healthy, young Golden Doodle have real problems with this medication, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. In my opinion, there are far too many problems being reported to take any risk's with your own dog's health.


----------



## InkedMarie

There's a fb page, I thinks it's Trifexis Kills Dogs. I'd never use it anyway but after reading some of those stories, I'm glad I wouldn't.


----------



## Scott

*Trifexis*

Jazzy is now doing better, went to the vet 32 days in a row for subveinous injections( spelling may be wrong) anyway putting fluid under skin and i had to force feed her the 32 days.Its tough,but the only way to keep her alive. Thank god we have a wonderful yet and he didn't charge us a penny.She still shakes and has small tremors.Side effect of the Trifexis. Myself and my vet talked to the Trifexis vets several times.They dont care, say its not their product. Rotten people.Did NOT pay for blood panels as they promise they will.Liars and thieves. I have now started Jazzy on topical Revolution which is a old drug,tried and true and she did fine.I researched the Trifexis for days, the main ingredient is a common pesticide used for crops to treat the animal. Hope this helps some and thanks for all the well wishes about Jazzy.


----------



## 9405

I posted in here before about using-and loving- trifexis on my prior dogs.

My old lab hound mix is still going strong at 12 and taking trifexis. My new two pets also take it and are doing well:
13m shiba inu neuteredmale (18lbs)
18m old rhodesian ridgeback spayed female (70lbs)

I have had no problems at all with it. None. I also have not met anyone else who have had problens with it though any med out there does have those pets who respond negatively to a product. I havent seen a product on the market yet that doesnt have those pets who happen to not do well on them. Just look up "adverse reactions 'product name here'".

As someone here stated if you are nervous about using a product....dont.
There are tons of other products out there that work also, you just need to find the one that works for your pet and your peace of mind.


----------



## klittr

Trifexis paralyzed my 7.5 year old min pin. She had been on it for a year and a half, taking it with food every month. Then, last month she refused to take it??? I forced her and she ended up completely paralyzed and no feeling in the hind quarters, with no control of her bodily functions. She was in pain and I was advised by the Vet to have surgery asap or she would never walk again.I took her for a second opinion to an Alternative Vet, who gave her 4 acupuncture treatments and 4 chiropractic adjustments and medicine, and she is walking and happy again! It took almost 3 weeks, lots of prayers, hand feeding, fluids, diapers,TLC and she is ok, thanks God! It did leave her with an enlarged heart but she is alive and chasing rabbits, squirrels and birds again.


----------



## klittr

Be careful ...look at my post of what happened to my little min pin brat!


----------



## klittr

check my thread posted today about my little min pin. It can cause an enlarged heart!


----------



## 1605

klittr said:


> Trifexis paralyzed my 7.5 year old min pin. She had been on it for a year and a half, taking it with food every month. Then, last month she refused to take it??? I forced her and she ended up completely paralyzed and no feeling in the hind quarters, with no control of her bodily functions. She was in pain and I was advised by the Vet to have surgery asap or she would never walk again.I took her for a second opinion to an Alternative Vet, who gave her 4 acupuncture treatments and 4 chiropractic adjustments and medicine, and she is walking and happy again! It took almost 3 weeks, lots of prayers, hand feeding, fluids, diapers,TLC and she is ok, thanks God! It did leave her with an enlarged heart but she is alive and chasing rabbits, squirrels and birds again.


I am very sorry to hear of your dog's illness. How did they trace her symptoms back to the Trifexis?


----------



## Sprocket

Trifexis smells like mold IMO. We give it to dogs all the time at work but I've never seen a reaction. Most won't eat it, probably because it smells like mold. We always feed it with a meal. 

I do not personally give it to my dogs because Sentinel is "more bang for your buck".


----------



## klittr

*common sense*



SubMariner said:


> I am very sorry to hear of your dog's illness. How did they trace her symptoms back to the Trifexis?


Symptoms appeared approximately 8 hrs after she took it and within 2 days she could not walk and was very ill. She was a perfectly healthy dog, no problems what so ever. Of course, the vet that prescribed it, said it was not the Trifexis, the 2nd Vet said he did not think so????. But the Alternative Vet said that she would absolutely not give it to any of her clients. Common sense told me that it was most likely the Trifexis. She did not want to eat the pill like she always has with her meal. I guess she is smarter than her Mom. It is too much of a coincidence...I am 99% convinced it was the Trifexis. I will not be giving it to her again...I would not take the chance. Next time , she could die! Lots and lots of Vets say it is not Trifexis and the company will tell you the same thing. Don't believe it!


----------



## 1605

klittr said:


> Trifexis paralyzed my 7.5 year old min pin. She had been on it for a year and a half, taking it with food every month. Then, last month she refused to take it??? I forced her and she ended up completely paralyzed and no feeling in the hind quarters, with no control of her bodily functions. She was in pain and I was advised by the Vet to have surgery asap or she would never walk again.I took her for a second opinion to an Alternative Vet, who gave her 4 acupuncture treatments and 4 chiropractic adjustments and medicine, and she is walking and happy again! It took almost 3 weeks, lots of prayers, hand feeding, fluids, diapers,TLC and she is ok, thanks God! It did leave her with an enlarged heart but she is alive and chasing rabbits, squirrels and birds again.





klittr said:


> Symptoms appeared approximately 8 hrs after she took it and within 2 days she could not walk and was very ill. She was a perfectly healthy dog, no problems what so ever. Of course, the vet that prescribed it, said it was not the Trifexis, the 2nd Vet said he did not think so????. But the Alternative Vet said that she would absolutely not give it to any of her clients. Common sense told me that it was most likely the Trifexis. She did not want to eat the pill like she always has with her meal. I guess she is smarter than her Mom. It is too much of a coincidence...I am 99% convinced it was the Trifexis. I will not be giving it to her again...I would not take the chance. Next time , she could die! Lots and lots of Vets say it is not Trifexis and the company will tell you the same thing. Don't believe it!


I guess I'm a little confused. In the 1st quote you say "she had been on it for a year and a half" with no symptoms. Then in the 2nd quote it's "Symptoms appeared approximately 8 hours after she took it..." So how was it traced back to the triflexis if she had been on this medication for 18 months prior to this point without incident? Did the formula change in between? Was there nothing else in what she came in contact with/ate that could not have accounted for her issues?

Personally, I am not into a single pill for multiple purposes, so I can understand not using Triflexis. But I think you may want to tone down the rhetoric before announcing to all & sundry that "x causes pets to die!"


----------



## klittr

Yes, she had been on it for about a yr and a half. This last March, when I gave her the Trifexis pill, she did NOT want to take it .....but I ended up forcing her to take it. I feel guilty for that.I understand from multiple sources, that part of the Trifexis pill is NOW being made in China??? That may possibly explain it. I understand that about 700 deaths of dogs have been traced back to Trifexis. I will not take the chance and will not be giving any more Trifexis. 
No...there was nothing else that she came in contact with and she did not injure herself. To me, it is too much of a coincidence. She has never had any medical problems and was a perfectly healthy dog. I have her on Blue Buffalo for small dogs and only give her natural treats.
I did NOT say it caused them to die...I said, if you will look, that I was 99% sure that it was the Trifexis that caused her problems. I also said that I would not take a chance because next time she "could" die!


----------

